# Fallout New Vegas



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2010)

So I just seen this trailer, I'm quite surprised myself.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUMU2YZQrKg

It's one of the more well done game trailers I've ever seen, it provides information but not too much, it's scary/creepy, realistic, gritty, and all-around pretty much amazing in my opinion. For something so simple and short I'm liking it a lot.

But this brings up questions, of course, does this mean this one will take place -before- the nuclear war? And does this bring new information about the war that took place before all the fallout games? Like, was this actually not man on man, but instead some other force that went to war with us?

I've seen another trailer as well, though not official, showing Vegas as it is pretty much today not blown up or destroyed, people doing normal things, and it zoomed out to show the planet as a whole while dark music played. Not sure if it's official, but it leads me to believe that this Fallout will be taking place before any of the others did, before the war began (and during the war's beginning).


----------



## Lobar (Feb 3, 2010)

That's too bad.  I kinda wanted to see the ruins of Vegas.


Edit: also, wtf, aliens?  They better not be retconning Fallout. D:


----------



## Attaman (Feb 3, 2010)

First off, pretty sure that's a fake trailer.  If that is official, well, fuck.  Just... fuck.  Just what we need:  Another post-apocalyptic game with aliens in it.  If anything like 3, watch them cut out more level stuff and turn it more towards a FPS instead of a RPG (no offense to Bethesda, but I do feel they'd probably turn it more into a game like Stranger's Wrath, but not as well done, than something loyal to the source).

Wait a second, wait wait:  This game... it'd take place in the same area as Fallout 1 & 2.  I swear, if the fucking NCR doesn't exist and this game's not a prequel, heads will roll.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2010)

Again attaman wants every game with the name fallout to be a clone of the first one (or two).

lol.

It also didn't say aliens, I'm just assuming such.

Edit: I just hope it fits the story, I don't care how they do it as long as it's good by itself and at least makes sense in the series as a whole.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 3, 2010)

It sounds pretty good... FUCK I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 3, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> It sounds pretty good... FUCK I CAN'T WAIT!!!








that better be sarcasm


----------



## Attaman (Feb 3, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Again attaman wants every game with the name fallout to be a clone of the first one (or two).


  If the NCR does not exist, and the game is situated _dead center in NCR territory_, that's more than "breaking away".  That's disowning canon.  It'd be like if Deus Ex 3 took place after Invisible War, but the Dentons never existed (and it wasn't a "What If" game).  Or Baldur's Gate III, but no mention of Bhaalspawns whatsoever (in fact, Bhaal never being canon in that game).



> Edit: I just hope it fits the story, I don't care how they do it as long as it's good by itself and at least makes sense in the series as a whole.


That's the main thing I'm hoping for.  Besides Fallout-like mechanics, anyways:  Vats goes away, I become sad.  Perks go away, I be sad.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 3, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> DERP



Shit like this is why they permanently disabled images in OT and R&R.  Just sayin'.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 3, 2010)

I have as much belief in this trailer as the Legend of Zelda movie trailer last year.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 4, 2010)

GODDAMMIT

WHERE'S MIKAEL, HE WILL SHARE MY RIGHTEOUS RAGE


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm I not sure of the authenticity of this video. I generally don't put much faith into "leaked" things unless they are actual gameplay and while I think this _would_ be creepy and very interesting if it were real, I am not sure it is. 

Aside from that though YesH I want this game.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 5, 2010)

ITT: People are dense enough to serve as nuclear reactor lining on American SSNs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epFupigyIN8

This is the _only_ official trailer. Everything else is faker than your spouse's orgasm (and that's a feat).

Ok, impressions: tl;dr version: FUCK YEAH, OBSIDIAN.

Longer version: I love the trailer. Apart from having a classic 1950s song (Blue Moon by Frank Sinatra) in the background, which has long since became a staple of Fallout intros, it is extremely well done.

The robot is a new model to the universe, decidedly based on 1950s designs, with that rugged Fallouty aesthetic I've come to expect of American robots of the world of Fallout. 

I love that New Vegas isn't a burnt-out shell, but a seemingly thriving city, twisting the stereotype that "nuclear war = ABSOLUTELY NOTHING can rebuild". It also poses several other questions, as there is a robot apparently unearthing a human corpse - does that mean Vegas is a robot-dominated city? A city with technocrats relying on robotic workforce? Something else?

And then there's the NCR soldier. I squealed like a little girl when I saw the tattered Republic flag behind him. 

The soldier himself intrigues me. Apparently, he has an actually functioning combat helmet, a PIP-Boy on his wrist and an awesome trenchcoat I'd kill to get. 

There's also A7 on the back of the trenchcoat and a [7] on the helmet. My personal expectation is that we'll either play as some NCR black ops trooper or a convict on a work-release program (mentioned in Van Buren).

Either way, I'm expecting more information on New Vegas. Sure, it's going to be FPP and real-time, but since Obsidian Entertainment is the developer, I expect the story, writing and characters to more than make up for those deficiencies.

Also, Newf, as much as I love you (in a completely heterosexual way), your claim that "Fallout fans want a copy of the original" is stupid beyond recognition. What was expected was an evolution (AKA Van Buren: 3D rotating camera, fully 3D environment, revised SPECIAL, choices and consequences that dwarf Fo1 and Fo2 combined), not a rehash of Fo1/Fo2 or a revolution (Oblivion with Guns).


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

hmm just one question on why that robot doing at a obvious grave site.

I do believe its quite possible some areas manage to recover but not that fast even in the Fall out Universe

scrub that
found a screen shot of the trench coat
http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/fallout/images/1/12/FNV_NCR_Armor.jpg


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 5, 2010)

The NCR was formed in 2186. That gives, oh, I don't know, 109 years for Vegas to rebuild? If it wasn't nuked in the first place (which is what apparently happened), then they'd obviously have the ability to rebuild. 

It's not like on the West Coast itself, where San Francisco is a barrren, irradiated shell, Los Angeles is a boneyard of skeletal skyscrapers and a gaping nuclear bomb crater where Orange County once was and most of the area was pretty much bombed to hell.

Vegas doesn't have much strategic value. Bases around it might, but the city itself?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

Attaman's afraid of innovations.

But in all seriousness http://fallout.bethsoft.com/eng/home/teaser.php

A real trailer.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Attaman's afraid of innovations.


  I like the box.  The box is reliable.



> A real trailer.


Been beaten by Grizzly.

Wasn't much of the West Coast starting to show signs of recovery by the events of Fallout 2?  Fallout 1, the most "intact" cities were essentially the Brotherhood shelters, with very few things "rebuilt" and more "reinforced".  Fallout 2, we have New Reno (which has running Casinos, Power, a Pornography Program...), Vault City (albeit it did use a GECK), the New California Republic Capital (Which had forcefields, turrets, and so on), Broken Hills (A working Uranium Mine), Gecko (Which, depending on your efforts, could now be a fully functioning nuclear plant), and so on.  Then one can't forget that after Fallout 2, another GECK-city had been formed from your efforts.

If this game is taking place after such events by any reasonable amount of time, things very well could be even more repaired.  And, for that matter, very well more under the NCR's grip:  We've seen corruption in their ranks, and Tandi isn't going to be living much longer.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Attaman's afraid of innovations.
> 
> But in all seriousness http://fallout.bethsoft.com/eng/home/teaser.php
> 
> A real trailer.



No, he's not. He only wants _quality_ RPGs, not the diluted crap Bethsoft is famous for.



> Wasn't much of the West Coast starting to show signs of recovery by the events of Fallout 2?


It was already recovering by Fo1, 85 years after the apocalypse, the Hub being the most explicit example.



> Fallout 1, the most "intact" cities were essentially the Brotherhood shelters, with very few things "rebuilt" and more "reinforced".


THE BROTHERHOOD DID NOT PLAY A MAJOR ROLE IN FALLOUT 1.

They are a xenophobic order of technophiles, who keep to themselves. They don't help the wasteland and only care about preserving the technology. Hell, by 2241 (Fo2) they were in decline. 

In Fallout 1 lots of communities were rebuilt. Shady Sands was built from scratch 65 years after the apocalypse. Junktown was started right after the Great War. The Hub was a major population and trading center. Boneyard had gangs, but also the Adytum, a pretty much self-sufficent community. There are also lots of offscreen locales.



> Fallout 2, we have New Reno (which has running Casinos, Power, a Pornography Program...), Vault City (albeit it did use a GECK), the New California Republic Capital (Which had forcefields, turrets, and so on), Broken Hills (A working Uranium Mine), Gecko (Which, depending on your efforts, could now be a fully functioning nuclear plant), and so on. Then one can't forget that after Fallout 2, another GECK-city had been formed from your efforts.


Yep.



> If this game is taking place after such events by any reasonable amount of time, things very well could be even more repaired. And, for that matter, very well more under the NCR's grip: We've seen corruption in their ranks, and Tandi isn't going to be living much longer.


In Van Buren, the Hoover Dam becomes the capital of the NCR, as Shady Sands was seemingly destroyed by the Brotherhood. I want to meet governor Dodge.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

Quality RPG?



Oh right.







You mean "quirky shit no one wants to play anymore."


----------



## Seas (Feb 5, 2010)

Watched the official trailer/teaser recently, and the game has potential, imho.
I liked the New Reno part while playing FO2 which seems to be the closest to this one's title theme.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> ITT: People are dense enough to serve as nuclear reactor lining on American SSNs.



After the route the series has taken can you SERIOUSLY blame some of us for fearing the worst?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> After the route the series has taken can you SERIOUSLY blame some of us for fearing the worst?



To be fair, Fallout 3 was better than Brotherhood of Steel.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> After the route the series has taken can you SERIOUSLY blame some of us for fearing the worst?



I'm referring to believeing the fake trailer.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I'm referring to believeing the fake trailer.


Which fake one? There's two trailers now, I haven't seen any proof that the one I linked was a fake.


----------



## Seas (Feb 5, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Which fake one? There's two trailers now, I haven't seen any proof that the one I linked was a fake.



First off, the one you linked isn't featured on the official site of Bethesda, secondly, it's just too little-effort to be believable, even MW2 had some decent effects in it's minimalist first teaser.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

It might not be fake



but it's certainly not real.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, it might not be listed on their site but then again that doesn't prove it isn't legit. It certainly still looks real, the dates are still correct and it's very well done.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

Valve might not have it anywhere on the game's main site, but it could totally be official.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Valve might not have it anywhere on the game's main site, but it could totally be official.



Could be, I'm kinda 50/50 on it myself.

Edit: Showed it to a friend of mine, forgot to mention it was for a game, he was freaking out. Probably should of mentioned it was a game, we were high. He's like "W..why are you showing me this? I don't want to know about the future, fuck man" I lol'd.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

I meant to say "Bethesda," not Valve.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 5, 2010)

Obvious fake. The horrid spelling errors give away its nature.

I mean, "you're future"?


----------



## Clutch (Feb 5, 2010)

This game will Kick Ass.. Looks so Freaking Cool, just like the First one.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 5, 2010)

Fallout 3 wasn't the first game in the series.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Obvious fake. The horrid spelling errors give away its nature.
> 
> I mean, "you're future"?



Proof? I mean, you dislike every game with the name fallout in it just because it's not the first one, so I'm doubtful you like this one without knowing -anything- about it so far, which means you have a serious bias and deep hating grudge already.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 5, 2010)

Wait its real?

oh derp, I made myself look incredibly stupid


----------



## Lobar (Feb 5, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Vegas doesn't have much strategic value. Bases around it might, but the city itself?



If you took out Nellis AFB you'd likely get a good chunk of the city itself, depending on the yield of the nuke.


----------



## Gight (Feb 5, 2010)

Isn't there a video?


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Vegas doesn't have much strategic value. Bases around it might, but the city itself?



Missed this somehow.

Gee I wonder why they picked this spot.
I can't see why.

I mean, why vegas? It's not like the desert nearby holds anything useful or secret, shit.

oh wait...




			
				mystery_penguin said:
			
		

> Wait its real?
> 
> oh derp, I made myself look incredibly stupid


That'd be better than the game, actually. At least things would start getting exciting.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 5, 2010)

Vegas has no strategic value, but if it was relatively untouched by the war and the NCR's come a-knockin' to annex them into the NCR (and they're resisting like Vault City was)...


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Vegas has no strategic value, but if it was relatively untouched by the war and the NCR's come a-knockin' to annex them into the NCR (and they're resisting like Vault City was)...



What's located in the Nevada desert that's super top secret?
Where is Vegas located?
How far away are the two?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 5, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> What's located in the Nevada desert that's super top secret?
> Where is Vegas located?
> How far away are the two?



Oh right, Fallout 3 made Aliens canon and not just some scientific experiment / parts of Easter Eggs. 

Ah well, I'm guessing that Area 51 in itself - by being an Easter Egg-heaven in its own right - would kinda make up for the alien presence.  Wonder if it means we'll see some Hubologists...


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Oh right, Fallout 3 made Aliens canon and not just some scientific experiment / parts of Easter Eggs.
> 
> Ah well, I'm guessing that Area 51 in itself - by being an Easter Egg-heaven in its own right - would kinda make up for the alien presence.  Wonder if it means we'll see some Hubologists...



Now you're catching on. ;3


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 5, 2010)

The spelling gives it away.

"Decypher," for one thing. And then I saw a few mistakes regarding "your" and "you're."


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> The spelling gives it away.
> 
> "Decypher," for one thing. And then I saw a few mistakes regarding "your" and "you're."


Yep, good thing you just read somebody else's comment and decided to post it again.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

Settle down now, Newf.  Stupid people need acceptance too.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

Clutch said:


> This game will Kick Ass.. Looks so Freaking Cool, just like the First one.


you mean the 3rd, not counting the several side/spin offs
the correct would be
"This game will kick ass...looks soo freaking cool, just like the one before it"


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Settle down now, Newf.  Stupid people need acceptance too.



I am settled down, I'm nicknamed the lap fagon for a reason. :V


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 5, 2010)

i dont get it


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> i dont get it


:\

If I'm sitting in a lap, how can I not be settled down?

C'mon people do I have to spell -everything- out? ;..;


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 6, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Proof? I mean, you dislike every game with the name fallout in it just because it's not the first one, so I'm doubtful you like this one without knowing -anything- about it so far, which means you have a serious bias and deep hating grudge already.



I asked JE Sawyer about it. It's definitely fake.

Also, for an intelligent poster I like, you sure can be a total idiot at times, Newf. I love New Vegas, on the virtue of it being developed by the original developers, who have a clue (Van Buren was the brainchild of Chris Avellone, later developed by J. E. Sawyer) and care about the consistency of the Fallout universe.

And I never claimed that Fallout 3 is bad because it's not like Fallout 1, I said it's bad because it's a spin-off shooter with little consistency, sold as a sequel.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I asked JE Sawyer about it. It's definitely fake.


lolwho?


> snip


Thought so.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 6, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> lolwho?



Lead designer for Van Buren and New Vegas, numnutz.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Lead designer for Van Buren and New Vegas, numnutz.



Yeah you're totally talking to him lol
Full of yourself much?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not going to make his MSN address public, if that's what you want.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I'm not going to make his MSN address public, if that's what you want.


HAHAHA you honestly believe yourself. That's hilarious.

Quoting an authority figure -without- evidence is lol.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, let me tell you all about how CoVMaNmCkeOwN, he's my go to guy on legit game trailers. Seriously.

So what, he's never uploaded other game trailers. Oh, right, all his other videos are shitty cams of his PES 2008 soccer goals or terribad song remixes. But seriously, he's the guy I'd trust to upload a legit "leak" of a game trailer.

A game trailer that was leaked, but nobody important has picked up. No professional journalists or other game websites have it. Also, it's been out for seven months, but only 30,000 people have cared to watch it.

A game "trailer" that is just a shit load of words, most of it spelt wrong, has no game play footage whatsoever, and is full of shitty sound effects that were ripped from Lost. Not to mention, the guy that uploaded it was asking for criticism in the comments, but no, you're right. It's legit and was made by the official company, even though the have absolutely no record of it being made, nor do they say anything about it on their website.

Yep. I'm convinced.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Oh yeah, let me tell you all about how CoVMaNmCkeOwN, he's my go to guy on legit game trailers. Seriously.


Read more posts.


> So what, he's never uploaded other game trailers. Oh, right, all his other videos are shitty cams of his PES 2008 soccer goals or terribad song remixes. But seriously, he's the guy I'd trust to upload a legit "leak" of a game trailer.


Read more posts.


> A game trailer that was leaked, but nobody important has picked up. No professional journalists or other game websites have it. Also, it's been out for seven months, but only 30,000 people have cared to watch it.


Read more posts.


> A game "trailer" that is just a shit load of words, most of it spelt wrong, has no game play footage whatsoever, and is full of shitty sound effects that were ripped from Lost. Not to mention, the guy that uploaded it was asking for criticism in the comments, but no, you're right. It's legit and was made by the official company, even though the have absolutely no record of it being made, nor do they say anything about it on their website.
> 
> Yep. I'm convinced.


Read more posts.

Your blatant stupidity could of been kept secret if you read more posts. Oh well, too late.

We already knew you were a little idiot when you said pve is harder than pvp though. I'm already doing these super duper hard raids you said I'd never do, that you haven't even done yet yet I'm still not 2.3k in arenas.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> newf



cool story

bro



> We already knew you were a little idiot when you said pve is harder than pvp though. I'm already doing these super duper hard raids you said I'd never do, that you haven't even done yet yet I'm still not 2.3k in arenas.



trollin trollin trollin

I must really get under your skin if you have to bring up posts from _mooooonths_ ago that were about a totally different topic.

Grow the fuck up, Newf. You look like a child. The trailer is fake, and the best you can do to convince me other wise is insult me over posts that were months ago and nobody gives a shit about? Rofl.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I must really get under your skin if you have to bring up posts from _mooooonths_ ago that were about a totally different topic.


lol



> Grow the fuck up, Newf. You look like a child. The trailer is fake, and the best you can do to convince me other wise is insult me over posts that were months ago and nobody gives a shit about? Rofl.



Aw he got mad. :3

I already commented on the video (in youtube) itself saying "next time spellcheck at least", I know it's fake after noticing the spelling errors, however that still doesn't mean I can't laugh at Mikael Grizzly a little. Oh and you.

u mad bro?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> I know it's fake after noticing the spelling errors,





			
				NewfDraggie said:
			
		

> It's one of the more well done game trailers I've ever seen, it provides information but not too much, it's scary/creepy, realistic, gritty, and all-around pretty much amazing in my opinion. For something so simple and short I'm liking it a lot.



ok

edit:

also:



			
				NewfDraggie said:
			
		

> Which fake one? There's two trailers now, I haven't seen any proof that the one I linked was a fake.



seriously, if you're going to try and convince me that you knew it was fake, don't make posts explaining how you know it's real and that it's one of the best trailers you've seen.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> ok



Clearly I overlooked it, so did you or else you would of been the person to point it out. And you weren't. lol.

And clearly I'm just lying, I mean it's not like you can click show all comments, ctrl+f Newfdraggie, and see my post a day ago. I mean, yeah I totally just send a burst transmission back in time tomorrow at some point.

Oh, and those months ago was all it took.

Edit: actually just checked, it was six hours ago. Also the trailer is still pretty cool, I still rather like it quite a lot.


Apparently you need more "convincing" because you know, I totally went back in time six  or seven hours ago. Little idiot.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> more words




I'm going to bed

But keep posting, I need more shit to read in the morning. Getting a good laugh usually wakes me up pretty well.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I'm going to bed
> 
> But keep posting, I need more shit to read in the morning. Getting a good laugh usually wakes me up pretty well.



Awr, he's going out acting like a cool kid. How cute.

ilu Yiffington. :3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Awr, he's going out acting like a cool kid. How cute.
> 
> ilu Yiffington. :3



I'm the coolest kid. I've even got a Power Glove.







That's me for reals.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I'm the coolest kid. I've even got a Power Glove.
> 
> IMG
> 
> That's me for reals.



Now I'm jealous. :C

Though if I owned one I would probably rewire it to usb for PC, taking the guts from a USB Nintendo controller you can find around. 
I'd make it work, but for pc.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Now I'm jealous. :C



everyone is



> I'd make it work, but for pc.



It didn't work on it's _native platform_, either, so I don't know how that will end up. The thing was a piece of shit.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 6, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> It didn't work on it's _native platform_, either, so I don't know how that will end up. The thing was a piece of shit.


Well it would only be buttons, and it would have to work on the PC...seeing as it'll be all the guys, just the glove shell it can't not work...unless I screw up.

double negatives


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well it would only be buttons, and it would have to work on the PC...seeing as it'll be all the guys, just the glove shell it can't not work...unless I screw up.



If it's just buttons then why even use the glove?

Just use a USB NES controller. The glove was only (supposed to be) cool because of the motion sensitive shit.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 6, 2010)

Newf stop being stupid.


You too, Baron.


And you, Mikael.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 7, 2010)

PC Gamer preview scans up on NMA and, suffice to say, I'm optimistic. Gameplay changes adress everything I had an issue with in Fallout 3 and more; the writing is going to be ace (especially with the "All Tag Skills Matter In Dialogue" approach prevalent in Van Buren design docs) and the setting of New Vegas makes me anxious to find out more about it.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 7, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> that better be sarcasm



acually, no it's not. I'm a fan of Bethesda games and fallout 3 was pretty damn good. I don't see why everyone is so pissed about this trailer. Sure, It MIGHT be fake, but it might not be fake... Let's wait and see.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 7, 2010)

It is fake you ignorant twat.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay, so the trailer is fake, fallout:new vegas isn't. I heard about this game before this thread.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah the game is still real, it's just that trailer isn't. This one is real: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/debut-trailer-fallout-new/61576


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh his stupidity was about the game itself.  He needs to learn better sentence structure.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 7, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Oh his stupidity was about the game itself.  He needs to learn better sentence structure.


Yep.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Why is every thread about fallout on every forum always filled with nerdrage?


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is every thread about fallout on every forum always filled with nerdrage?



Because there's a lot of people that believe fallout 1 and 2 were a godsend, and to change anything at all is making the entire series bad.

Basically there's people in this world afraid of change.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 8, 2010)

Are people seriously denying the existence of Fallout: New Vegas? It was bloody well announced. Here you go. Previews also aired on G4. So... Yeah.

I didn't really *read* all of the topic since most of it was just image macros and lolnerdrage, so I don't really know whether it's Newf who's wrong or it's someone (everyone) else, but at least someone in this thread is rather wrong.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 8, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Are people seriously denying the existence of Fallout: New Vegas? It was bloody well announced. Here you go. Previews also aired on G4. So... Yeah.
> 
> I didn't really *read* all of the topic since most of it was just image macros and lolnerdrage, so I don't really know whether it's Newf who's wrong or it's someone (everyone) else, but at least someone in this thread is rather wrong.



Yeah it's the original trailer that's fake, the game is real we all know that, and there's even a legit trailer that was posted. :3


----------



## Tycho (Feb 8, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Because there's a lot of people that believe fallout 1 and 2 were a godsend, and to change anything at all is making the entire series bad.
> 
> Basically there's people in this world afraid of change.



We're not afraid of change.

We're afraid of people like Herve Caen and Todd Howard fucking the franchise in the ass.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> We're not afraid of change.
> 
> We're afraid of people like Herve Caen and Todd Howard fucking the franchise in the ass.


Yeah, sorry but Fallout 3 was amazing (one of my all-time favorite games and was labeled GOTY by many)...so, yeah afraid of change. :V


----------



## Tycho (Feb 8, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yeah, sorry but Fallout 3 was amazing (one of my all-time favorite games and was labeled GOTY by many)...so, yeah afraid of change. :V



GotY doesn't mean a damn thing anymore.  Seriously.  It's like giving a retard a gold star sticker for participating in a sack race.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> GotY doesn't mean a damn thing anymore.  Seriously.  It's like giving a retard a gold star sticker for participating in a sack race.



It means many many many many people like it, enough said. And no GOTY is a bad game.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 8, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yeah, sorry but Fallout 3 was amazing (one of my all-time favorite games and was labeled GOTY by many)...so, yeah afraid of change. :V



We've had this discussion before, so...

Van Buren = Good, evolutionary change. An actual sequel.
Fallout 3 = Good spin-off, bad as an actual sequel. Core gameplay does not compute with previous titles.

That said, I'm looking forward to New Vegas.


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

I liked Fallout although there was something monotonous about it. Something that just bored me after a while. So Im gonna avoid New Vega and wait for the next Elder Scrolls. Provided its not a depressing brown-a-thon like morrowind was.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 8, 2010)

So here's how I see this: Franchise that's *very* lucky to get a new game at all gets a new game after a decade. Gameplay was tweaked to appeal to audience larger than the small group of fans who still cling to the series. Fans are shocked and appalled that the game isn't a mouse-driven isometric nethack-alike like its forebears. Fans rage. Everyone else shrugs and enjoys the damned game.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 8, 2010)

Runefox said:


> So here's how I see this: Franchise that's *very* lucky to get a new game at all gets a new game after a decade. Gameplay was tweaked to appeal to audience larger than the small group of fans who still cling to the series. Fans are shocked and appalled that the game isn't a mouse-driven isometric nethack-alike like its forebears. Fans rage. Everyone else shrugs and enjoys the damned game.



Pretty much, I still like the old games though I've never honestly finished them, just read the story when fallout 3 was near release. So to me the game fit in pretty perfectly, but other people are probably cling to the gameplay and not the storyline.


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

And its not like Fallout 3 is spoiling the old games if people love them so much there still around its not like they've been replaced.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 8, 2010)

Runefox said:


> So here's how I see this: Franchise that's *very* lucky to get a new game at all gets a new game after a decade. Gameplay was tweaked to appeal to audience larger than the small group of fans who still cling to the series. Fans are shocked and appalled that the game isn't a mouse-driven isometric nethack-alike like its forebears. Fans rage. Everyone else shrugs and enjoys the damned game.



If by tweaked you mean "changed entirely", then okay.

By the way, the original Fallout wasn't even remotely similiar to Nethack.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 8, 2010)

Just a bit of a snipe:  Fallout 3 has no relation to Fallout 1 or 2, at all, in terms of story.  At least, besides being in the same universe.

It's like saying that you played Stranger's Wrath to get familiar with Abe's Oddysee's story.  Yeah, they are in the same world.  Yeah, both are good games.  However, playing one is completely different from playing the other.  For an instance, in Abe's Oddysee you are seeing pretty much nothing that you see in Stranger's Wrath.  In Fallout 1 & 2, you're seeing reparations by the wasteland dwellers.  Towns with functioning nuclear plants.  Multiple cities rebuilt with walls, forcefields, electronically operated doors, non-jury rigged generators.  

Name me three cities in Fallout 3 - that are not a Vault (not Vault City, vault), Brotherhood, or Enclave controlled - that have functioning generators, clean water supplies, well maintained fields, and so on.

Essentially, Fallout 3 would have got a lot less complaints... if it were set a hundred or two years earlier in the Fallout universe.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 8, 2010)

So your saying different areas in a country aren't allowed to be in different stages of reparation?  Everyone has to be exactly the same?



That sounds a lot like communism.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 8, 2010)

In Fallout 1 the wasteland was rebuilt to a far greater degree than Capital Wasteland. And it was just 85 years after the war, not 200.

It's a simple matter of consistency.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 8, 2010)

Or maybe you could realise that bandits have overrun the Capital Wasteland long ago, and they're pretty much hindering any kind of fixes that could be done.  :T

I dunno.  There just seem to be a lot of bandits around.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 8, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Or maybe you could realise that bandits have overrun the Capital Wasteland long ago, and they're pretty much hindering any kind of fixes that could be done.  :T
> 
> I dunno.  There just seem to be a lot of bandits around.



That and no vault opening. That might be a large reason, you know...no geck, no clean water, etc. Kinda hard for things to survive without clean water.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 8, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Or maybe you could realise that bandits have overrun the Capital Wasteland long ago, and they're pretty much hindering any kind of fixes that could be done.  :T
> 
> I dunno.  There just seem to be a lot of bandits around.


There were four (three?  I'm a bit foggy on the exact number) major raider camps in Fallout 1, capable of easily overthrowing most settlements that didn't either practice appeasement or use great amounts of security.  There was also a looming Mutant / Super Mutant army.  Sure, the Brotherhood of Steel had a stronger presence, but the Brotherhood on the West Coast was isolationist and cared foremost about its own survival - they never altruistically aided other settlements.

Fallout 3 has about as much natural raiders as Fallout 1 & 2, possibly less considering that many Raider / Mercenary settlements existed on the West Coast due to the spectrum of how far the game takes from pretty much the bottom to top of California.  Just writing it off as "bandits" seems very unlikely.



NewfDraggie said:


> That and no vault opening.


Er, the only city that was Vault-made in Fallout 1 & 2 was Vault City.  Unless you mean inhabitants of the wastes making cities, in which case - yeah, Shady Sands had been a prior group of Vault Dwellers.  However, explain then New Reno.  New Vegas.  San Francisco.  

The entirety of the West Coast was not repaired by concentrated Vault efforts.  Hell, Vault 15 neither used its GECK nor had much materials to draw from for their settlement (They actually had none:  Those who lived in Shady Sands couldn't get anything from Vault 15 as it was a bombed out wreck, the Glow was no good being a radioactive dump, Vault 13 was never found, the Brotherhood didn't start handing out any tech until the Enclave came into the picture, and Vault 15 was an isolationist city of only a hundreds-big population that was slowly dying out via inbreeding).  Much of the repair efforts had been made by earnest workers.  Heck, before Vault City, before the Raiders being cleared, before Enclave was even a name in Fallout, before the Super Mutant threat, there were Caravans going throughout the West Coast wasteland.  Big Caravans.

It just seems odd that the West Coast was much more repaired than the East, unless you either:  A)  Assume the West Coast had a much greater work ethic, B)  West Coast was not actually as far ahead in the timeline.  Especially when you consider - regardless of water and the odd bit that all East Coast water is magically radioactive for the Fallout 3 plot - that there _are_ water merchants.  Who can indefinitely supply a Vault with water, without detracting from other customers.  They couldn't, say, buy any such water merchant wares from further North?  South?  West?


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I would expect the east coast to of been hit harder than the west cost anyway, I mean the dense population of the US is in the east coast by a fairly large margin.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 8, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well I would expect the east coast to of been hit harder than the west cost anyway, I mean the dense population of the US is in the east coast by a fairly large margin.



Compared to the West Coast, East Coast was barely even scratched.

Hell, in LA the entire Orange County (I think that's the name) disappeared, leaving a bigass gaping crater in its wake.

Fo3 would be much more logical if the date was 2097 or 2107, not 2277.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 8, 2010)

That's stupid.  Everyone knows in any kind of nuclear war, the damn commies would attack the place of our federal government harder.  Fallout 1 and 2 are horrible inconsistencies.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 8, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> That's stupid.  Everyone knows in any kind of nuclear war, the damn commies would attack the place of our federal government harder.  Fallout 1 and 2 are horrible inconsistencies.



lol, well to be fair san diego is a large military base. Though I'm sure that's obliterated.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 8, 2010)

There was The Glow, which was basically a giant glowing radioactive crater (I cannot recall if it was from a direct hit or not), the Sierra Military base (which had been evacuated before the war, and thus was mostly intact if horribly inactive besides the security systems), the Oil Rig the Enclave was basing their HQ in (their _real_ HQ, with a biological president) offshore, Los Angeles was reduced to a "Boneyard" from the nuclear assault, and so on.

Fallout Canon diverges about the time Nixon became President, thus had about 70-90 years to change the timeline.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 8, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Compared to the West Coast, East Coast was barely even scratched.
> 
> Hell, in LA the entire Orange County (I think that's the name) disappeared, leaving a bigass gaping crater in its wake.
> 
> Fo3 would be much more logical if the date was 2097 or 2107, not 2277.



Has anyone ever created a decent map of what the States looked like, coast-to-coast, after the bombs fell?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Has anyone ever created a decent map of what the States looked like, coast-to-coast, after the bombs fell?


if someone had, no one knows about, all we have is known locations that were hit that involves the Games.

Just seems its mostly concentrated on the West coast and with FO3, the East coast and looks into what happen up in alaska


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

Official Xbox Magazine on Fallout:  New Vegas:  "Clearly, you have a responsibility to push the series forward, but there's also nothing worse than a misguided attempt to differentiate a folow-up that only ruins what everyone loved about the original. Throw in a new developer - New Vegas is being developed by Obsidian rather than Bethesda's in-house team - and there is no doubt that a fair few Fallout fans will be more than a little concerned that this could be a recipe for nuclear disaster."

Anyone else see the humor in this?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Official Xbox Magazine on Fallout:  New Vegas:  "Clearly, you have a responsibility to push the series forward, but there's also nothing worse than a misguided attempt to differentiate a folow-up that only ruins what everyone loved about the original. Throw in a new developer - New Vegas is being developed by Obsidian rather than Bethesda's in-house team - and there is no doubt that a fair few Fallout fans will be more than a little concerned that this could be a recipe for nuclear disaster."
> 
> Anyone else see the humor in this?



Yeah, because Beth did such an *awesome* job with 3.  Obsidian's got a better rep than Beth by all accounts, Official Xbox Magazine doesn't know SHIT about Fallout fans.  (What do you expect? It's a console rag, after all)


----------

